# Long exposure photos capture Vietnam firefight



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Found this & thought I'd share....pretty cool pictures. As you click on the photos each one gives you a little more info on the story.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/21/world/gallery/vietman-tracers/index.html?hpt=hp_t5


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Crazy!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Holy smackers.. I bet these GI's had a hard time sleeping.. Night vision would have been nice I'm sure..


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

It is quite obvious they had no idea where the sniper was at.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very cool...


----------

